# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  َقوآآنين قسم الأنمي (مهم جدآ )

## أموله

بسًٍَِسسسم الله الرحًًٍَِحححمن الرحًٍَِحححيم ..~

السًٍَِسسلـأآآم عليكممًٍَِ ورحمة الله وبركًٍٍََِـآآآته ..~

اليوم حبيت اطرح لكم قوانين قسم الأنمي

1- عدم كتــآبة اكثر من موضوعيين في اليوم الوآحد والا سوف يتم حذف الموضوع

2-يمنع منعاً باتاً وضع حلقات او صور مخلة بالاداب والا سوف يتم حذف الموضوع.

3- يجب التأكد من عمل الروابط وانها خاليه من الفيروسات قبل طرحها بالموضوع.

4- عدم وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى.

5- هذا القسم مخصص لانمي فقط واي موضوع لا ينتمي لهذا القسم سوف ينقل دون الرجوع الى صاحبه.

6- يمنع منعاً باتا وضع الايميلات وارقام الهواتف.

7- عدم تحويل الموضوع الى دردشه .


تحياتي ..~ 

واأرجوو التقيد بالقوآنين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ها اموله متى على غفله صرتي مشرفة قسم لانمي؟  مادريت !؟

اني راح اكون اول المخالفين ههه امزح معك 

يسلموووا

----------


## أموله

^,* لااا مو مشرفه انننــآ بس لأنه هل القسم مخررربط ومعفس ومو منظم 

هلا وغلا فيك والله توه مانور موضوعي واأذا بتخالفيهم ........!! :toung:

----------

